# San Antonio Smoking Ban



## kbiv

I don't think this got much press, but SA will be enacting a band starting August 19, 2011, if I read the articles right. This will hit bars, restaurants, bus stops, and pavillions in city parks. Theres some exceptions, but the language in the ordinance is all legal speak so its hard for me to understand. I know the Menger is a popular place, what with the Club Humidor right there, hopefully it will stay open. I think I'm going to go hit it before the ban just in case. Nothing better than getting hammered where TR raised his troops to go get Cuba!!


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber

kbiv said:


> I don't think this got much press, but SA will be enacting a band starting August 19, 2011, if I read the articles right. This will hit bars, restaurants, bus stops, and pavillions in city parks. Theres some exceptions, but the language in the ordinance is all legal speak so its hard for me to understand. I know the Menger is a popular place, what with the Club Humidor right there, hopefully it will stay open. I think I'm going to go hit it before the ban just in case. Nothing better than getting hammered where TR raised his troops to go get Cuba!!


I was just in San Antonio this January, It was nice to be able to stroll down the riverwalk and enjoy a crappy Latin Gold. Hope that this doesnt change


----------



## nealw6971

Ugh. One of my favorite memories of SA was strolling along the riverwalk with a Partagas Black Label. Sheesh.


----------



## JeffyB

Where did you see the articles with the effective date? I'm looking online and haven't found anything on it...


----------



## smirak

OK...wanted to ask, but wasn't even sure where to ask...

Will be in SA for a week at the end of Oct. Want to go to a real B&M store that I can get a good smoke from. After that, I'll be back in MS for a month or so before heading back to Iraq. While in MS, I can't smoke as the wife hates it. That said, I plan on smoking a couple good cigars while there, but didn't know where to buy and where to smoke. I'll be staying at the Drury Plaza at the Riverwalk and might or might not have a rental car. Any suggestions that are close?

Thanks in advance.
Kevin


----------



## JeffyB

SMOKE Mag: San Antonio Cigar Stroll has some places; along the Riverwalk is the Menger Hotel/Club Humidor and a Latin Gold shop; the article mentions others in the SA area


----------



## Enrique1780

That's a shame. If there ever was a place built for enjoying a cigar, it's Riverwalk.


----------



## 2tee

Surely you'll only incur a fine right? Riverwalk and an Opus best memory of my late Grandad.


----------



## kbiv

Sorry, my internet is not working too well, so I haven't been checking in. If I remember, it was on the My SA website. Talked to a guy at the Humidor, who said they were trying to get an exemption for the riverwalk. I don't know if it went through or not. I do know that I had a nice Cohiba at the Menger Bar. Hopefully, Ill get to repeat it.


----------



## Citationjeff

What a shame... A great place for a smoke!


----------



## JeffyB

I found this list; found another site which lists that private clubs/fraternal organizations (VFWs/American Legions) are grandfathered in as exemptions, along with the Riverwalk, the Botanical Gardens, and Main and Alamo Plazas.


----------



## Enrique1780

JeffyB said:


> I found this list; found another site which lists that private clubs/fraternal organizations (VFWs/American Legions) are grandfathered in as exemptions, along with the Riverwalk, the Botanical Gardens, and Main and Alamo Plazas.


Good to know. Thanks for the info.


----------



## yaqui

same here in dallas has already happened. even old VFW's can't smoke.


----------



## xoclutch

this seems to be happening in more and more cities around the country...


----------



## Enrique1780

xoclutch said:


> this seems to be happening in more and more cities around the country...


Yes, and the bans also seem to be getting more ridiculous. Hopefully the efforts of groups like CRA will help put a stop to the madness.


----------



## Guest

Do you guys think this is connected to Latin Gold closing shop?


----------



## JeffyB

To add to the current SA ban, city council will be voting tomorrow (1 Dec 2011) to ban smoking along the spring Fiesta parade routes (Battle of Flowers and Fiesta Flambeau). Personally I don't see a problem with this, as there are a lot of children/families that do attend, however I am worried that this could be a step towards a ban on the Riverwalk. Here's a news article regarding the proposed ban extension.


----------



## SeanBen

Ultimate place to vape at...


----------



## DwnWthVwls

I recently moved to Austin and was very surprised that you cannot smoke on campus anymore. It is ridiculous how widespread these bans are getting.


----------



## Phreebooter

Bummer. I hope those involved find some sort of middle ground or compromise rather than an absolute ban.


----------

